# Something I built



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

The 1927 Mead Ranger with the Ghisallo Italian wood rims finally on it, just got it roadworthy, great ride actually. 

You know, when you are building  something and you think it all out and you expect the best and you have issues? I had No issues, it rides great! problems.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

One more, I'm stoked.....


----------



## MartyW (Jun 4, 2011)

Very Cool, are you gonna ride that at the Coaster Ride tomorrow?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

Carson Wach (my baby) circa 1991. Old bicycle, circa 1927.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, i'll ride it tomorrow.


----------



## MartyW (Jun 4, 2011)

great see ya in twelve hours!


----------



## F4iGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome! But where did you find the tires?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

Electra Amsterdam 700 x 40c tires. Available everywhere.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow Lar, It's like stepp'n back in time..... very cool indeed! Great bike dude.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, after building this one today, the speedbumps are frustrating; the "NOS" chain with the broken links, the weird old threads that seem to slow your build-up down at every turn, this OLD crap, I swear, nothing fits as it does on 40's and newer bikes, still challenging and fun to piece together and make somewhat straight and rideable....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow thats great Larmo.  She came out amazing!  Great job with your wheel set,  How does SHE ride?  I bet like a dream.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

My son commented about the ride; "It's magical!"


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

In my estimation, this is the way to go on motorbikes if you have the dough.....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 4, 2011)

NO SH*T a lot of dough, The Delta tube and light are perfect.  Did Bud Poe hook you up on that drop stand?  It's a great rescue/piece together re-birth.  I like


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 4, 2011)

Thats just plain beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 5, 2011)

I did send the dropstand to Bud Poe for straightening. (He is an outstanding individual by the way.) I hope he can use mine for a pattern to further create future repro/recreation stands for the hobby.


----------



## elginkid (Jun 5, 2011)

Those rims are beautiful!  i can't wait to get mine laced, but I have to wait till the nickel plating is done!  Frustrating, since I need the bike by the end of the month for Mackinac!


----------



## robertc (Jun 5, 2011)

Larmo63, it was worth everyone of your speedbump from the looks of your bike to me. Good job. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.  It was fun (and slightly frustrating) to bring that drop-stand back from the dead.  Thanks for the loaner hardware too, I made drawings of the shoulder bolts and haven't been able to find any being produced that are an exact match but they can be made, not sure there's enough demand to justify a large order but maybe I'll make a few sets for folks on here....Bike looks great by the way, I'm so jealous!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice looking ride!


----------



## slick (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW now that looks incredible!!!! Aren't you glad I talked you into keeping her? Her new shoes look sexy!! I love it!! Great job man.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup, I woulda junked this pile....You gave me inspiration, thanks!!







slick said:


> WOW now that looks incredible!!!! Aren't you glad I talked you into keeping her? Her new shoes look sexy!! I love it!! Great job man.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 5, 2011)

I had one as a kid.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 5, 2011)

It's photo's like these that make you dream about movies like "Back To The Future" could be true.  If I could only...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 6, 2011)

He doesn't look too happy! He won this bike for selling newspaper subscriptions....


----------



## slick (Jun 6, 2011)

He's probably unhappy because his propeller fell off the top of his hat? LOL!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great Larmo! You should ride the bike thru mud to scuff the rims, lol. The pic is from shorpy higgenbotham. If you have facebook, look him up.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 21, 2011)

thats beautiful man - i love it. id love to see those wheels up close. 

im thinking about another set, but the old velocitys are a bit cheaper, and im no delicate flower.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 21, 2011)

I picked up two sets of the wheels from them.  Keep the PSI low on them or BAM!  I lost a rim about a year ago.  He took good care of me.  I don't know if you know, but they can make them in about 5 colors of stains.  I have a set on my 1899 Cleveland


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 21, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> He doesn't look too happy! He won this bike for selling newspaper subscriptions....




I wouldnt be happy either if I had to dress like that as a kid!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 21, 2011)

He could probably barely hold that monster up!  VERY cool build BTW!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had TWO flat tires on the front in about three weeks. Not on the spoke side. On the tread side. I've been over the inside of the tire with my fingers, magnifying glass, I can't seem to figure it out. It is really fun to take these tires off of dear WOOD effing rims! I use an old rimstrip on the side and plastic removal spoons, but it is tricky.


----------



## slick (Jun 22, 2011)

You sure it's on the tread side? Just me but I always run some tape around where the rim strip goes instead of a rim strip that can move or slip out of the way while inflating the tire. Check your tube to make sure that's where the leak is on the tread side. You sure it didn't get pinched between the rim and tire? I've done that a quite a few times too while I was in a hurry to get the tube swapped. Btw I still love that bike. Those wheels, no matter how much of a pain they are make it!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Chris, yeah it is the tread side and that is what is so frustrating. I am a pretty careful builder and I looked everything over very thoroughly before air. I actually went to Kragen and bought a patch kit and patched the second tube. I haven't done that since I was 13.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 22, 2011)

I do love this thing.


----------



## slick (Jun 22, 2011)

That's weird man. Tell the neighborhood streetsweeper to do a better job next time! I have a stack of about 15 tubes that need patches and I havn't done that in about 12 years also. It's easier to run to the local Walmart and buy 10 at a time and throw the leaky ones in a big pile!


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 23, 2011)

take a wet kleenex or cotton ball and drag it lightly around the inside of tire. where it snags and drags is where the pesky hole maker is. make sure to check the beads as well. sometimes there is a wire ir fray in the edge.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 23, 2011)

m id  they  come with hubs allready  spoked in them    chucksoldbikes 
 or  cpcsps@yahoo.com 
where  do i get  some  of them  id like to have a pair of them


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 23, 2011)

My old nickel hubs, new spokes and wood hoops.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------

